

Dan Cohen Named Founding Director of the Digital Public Library of America - boonebgorges
http://dp.la/2013/03/05/dan-cohen-named-founding-executive-director-of-the-digital-public-library-of-america/

======
japaget
I up-voted this article because I didn't know about the "Digital Public
Library of America". It has several important backers, including Harvard
University and the Smithsonian, and I will be watching this effort with some
interest. The library will be launching April 18, 2013, according to a
February 28, 2013 blog post on the site.

